# My current Setup



## GoNoles (Jul 7, 2012)

65" GT30
DMP-BDT500
Directv HR34
Marantz SR 6005
Klipsch RF-82 II (2)
Klipsch RC-62 II (1)
VTF-15H (1)










These are current (max) results with the system, at my seat, tested last night with CM 140 at 0.0db on Marantz:



> Act of Valor, gun boat scene - 109.8
> HTTYD, final battle - 109.7
> Iron Man 2, final battle - 111.0
> Episode 1, pod race - 110.8


How do you feel about that for HT? Room is around 3600cuft, and one side opens into more area so its a lot of room to fill.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

GoNoles said:


> 65" GT30
> DMP-BDT500
> Directv HR34
> Marantz SR 6005
> ...


I feel hearing degradation coming :unbelievable: If you have small kids, beware, that sub will eat them.

very nice
cheers


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

That is a very nice clean looking setup! I like the stand also. I have to get better speakers for my setup, but mine isn't bad.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

How does it sound to you? Do you hear any unwanted vibrations.. ie windows rattling? Can you hear the quietest sounds when you are watching a movie? When I did sound treatments in my room years ago I was able to hear little items that would normally get lost by room noise. By adding treatments I found I was able to better enjoy music and movies and I didn't have to crank it up as much to enjoy it, but when I did it sounded live!


----------

